# Core and military durability



## LockNLoad (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am basically a newbie to watch forums so hello to everyone!

I see there are allot of military people on this forum which is great, and my apologies in advance I probably am going to ask a question that has been asked allot but searching the forum havent found.

I am an SF trooper and am looking for a good watch and the Core seems to tick all the boxes. However I really have my doubts about the durability aspect of this watch. I see there are Navy Divers, Army pilots, SF troopers and general outdoors people on this forum. My questions to you guys and girls are this -

* Have you used this watch in the field and how did it hold up? 
* Have you really punished this watch? can it take vibration from both rifle and machine gun 50 cal etc, can it handle being in and out of vehicles, jumped from planes, inserted by zodiac, sea water, hot water, freezing water, snow, impacts etc..
* Would you use this watch as your primary in a climate like Afghanistan?
* Is this watch easy to read?

Bottom line - Do you have confidence in this watch as part of you kit or do you have your doubts?

Thanks in advance for your input!


----------



## AirborneLady (Sep 22, 2011)

LockNLoad,

I am currently serving in Afghanistan and from my experiences I can tell you that you are in the right forum for watches. I own a Core which I picked up from the PX at FT Eustice and the Vector which I picked up at Bragg. I own numerous other watches however these two are my favorites. I had problems with my Core out here, left it in the back of the MATV and it turned into a black glob, before I did that however in the high temps out here the pixles on the face would get faint in some spots and at night they would turn back to normal color. My Vector has been nothing but a champion, the only two things I wished it had was dual time zones (one for here, one for home) and the temperature in fahrenheit instead of celsius. I work with the SF guys and the SEALs, they buy the Suunto Vectors out of the SAMS box along with the Garmin Fortrexs. Some of the SEALs I see wear the Vector (foliage green or black), 3 of them have the Core, and the rest wear PX sale G-Shocks. I recommend the Vector, my MARSOC buddies wear the Vector and swaer by them, they never go anywhere without that damn watch. Even at home we go out to dinner and if they can't find their watch, they feel uncomfortable and don't leave the house. My opinion is the Vector it's just a tough cookie, the Core is nice too, either one you will be happy with. -


----------



## AirborneLady (Sep 22, 2011)

Take a gander at the X10 thats popular amongst the ground pounders as well, more expensive but more to play with.


----------



## LockNLoad (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi AirborneLady,

Thank you for your input!

I have the Garmin Foretrex 401, its a nice piece of gear especially like the jumpmaster option on it.

I think the core must be fairly robust, I guess I can only get one and find out but have my Gshock to back up.

Good luck in Afghanistan and stay safe.


----------



## AirborneLady (Sep 22, 2011)

I think you will be happy with the Core, if you already have the Fortrex then you don't need the X10. Core is a good choice, enjoy!


----------



## Tinnunculus (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't have answers to all of your questions, but here's what I have to tell:

I got my Core just a couple of days before reporting to the army's repeater training. It was a freezing December week with temperatures near -30 grades Celsius (-22 F). The freezing cold only caused some slight screen ghosting which went away very quickly as soon as I entered a warm area. Winters are dark here, and the positive screen was very easy to read without backlight for a relatively long time after sunset. I also (inadvertently) subjected it to some impacts while loading equipment to trucks and while attending some training sessions in the woods. It also endured wonderfully firing both live and blank rifle ammunition. As far as cold climate army activity goes, I would definitely go with my Core.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

*Have you used this watch in the field and how did it hold up? 

Yes it held up for about the first month then I had constant issues with resets. Sometimes the screen would just go black and the watch had to be turned back on. The watch had just had a fresh battery installed so I swapped it again for another one and the same issues occurred in about a week. The watch was totally unreliable and I had the good serial numbered ones. This occurred on the 2nd watch as well after my first was replaced by Suunto. When the next one was having issues I gave up on the CORE and bought a analog watch.

*Have you really punished this watch? can it take vibration from both rifle and machine gun 50 cal etc, can it handle being in and out of vehicles, jumped from planes, inserted by zodiac, sea water, hot water, freezing water, snow, impacts etc..
It cannot take heat, I learned this when I went through my 2nd CORE. I am from AZ where it is just as hot as Afghanistan was when I went. The case is not durable it had hairline fractured where the band connects on both sides of the lugs top and bottom.The band connects to the watch in a weird way that puts a lot of stress on the casing when exposed to impact or a snag. Considering the number of rocket attacks we had we were on the ground all of the time. 



*Would you use this watch as your primary in a climate like Afghanistan?
Hell no, and that is exactly where I was at when my watch failed. I was primarily at Kandahar traveling to the neighboring FOBS. The watch simply had all kinds of weird issues like the alarm not being audible sometimes. The compass needed constant re-calibration. ALT/BARO would go way off for no reason, but when these functions worked they were very accurate and precise. The problem was you never knew if it was working or not. With these issues you could never really trust the watch. One time my watch reset at night and I got up 4 hours early. As you know when your in the tents its 24 hours dark and if you are on the night shift like me its hard to estimate exactly what time it is by the moon. It also eats batteries like crazy if you use any of the functions. I would barely get a few weeks out of them before the battery alert would show up then go away then re-appear. Replacing the batteries constantly and resetting all of your features isn't as easy when there is dust and dirt everywhere. Not to mention the battery cover threads are super fine and easy to cross thread if you are not careful.


*Is this watch easy to read?
Yes by far the best view of any watch with the best access to the features. The back light was not to bright just perfect and it stayed on for the perfect amount of time. It wasn't super short like the CASIO Pathfinder line. The watch was perfect when it worked but I lost all confidence in reliability because I never knew when it would reset or when the alarm would not be audible or when the compass was going to have a mind of its own. With all of those negatives mentioned it is still the only watch that can do what it does accurately. I even plan to try getting another one just to see if Suunto has solved the reliability issues. I think it is a something in the design that causes them to fail but I am not sure.


----------



## LockNLoad (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Nightfox

Thanks heaps for your input - I have taken it on board and I tend to agree with you.

I have had the Suunto Core black military for a week or two and my first impressions are ''great potential" a solid B , but I think this instrument is very refined and not too robust as a watch. I have noticed having the Core on Auto and moving around allot in vehicles going up and down hills (not big hills mind you 50-60 metres) with slight pressure changes every second day it asks me for a reference which is a pain. I get this watch needs reference points but I didnt expenct the drift to be so sensitive.

I get you about the whole battery thing, pulling guard and constantly checking your watch would chew battery like hell and I dont like the idea of it failing at a crucial point.

I think by far the best point I believe about this watch is the menu driven functions, its so easy to use and no need for memorizing buttons.

I think Suunto are onto a great idea with the Core I mean they make great dive computers that I use allot, but I think the Core could be on of the best watches out there in a few more generations of this watch. It definately needs more R&D on the durability issue and how it deals with dirt, sand and shock, and Suunto needs to steal some ideas of Casio like an hourly chime, a 24 hour coundown timer, perhaps have a solar recharge like some of the Gshocks could offset the limited battery life. 

With all that said I do like this watch!


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm a LEO in Puerto Rico where the humidity, heat, sweat, etc are always present. I wear a Suunto X-Lander All Black Military Edition, and so far has been great on the field. I usually alternate with a Glacier Grey Core, and a Casio Pathfinder, and so far so good. I will say the X-Lander looks and feels more rugged, but that's my opinion, and I have had Vectors, and other Cores as well. Good luck.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't take this as offensive but being an LEO is far different then being a deployed military member in Afghanistan, or any other deployment area. The environmental and general creature comforts of home do not exist. I'm not sure how often you get aerial rocket attacks or have to live in 40 man tents filled to capacity but these are very different circumstances and environments. To be frank your watch is not dealing with extreme temperature changes along with extreme work conditions. Have you ever made a bunker from scratch or constructed a base perimeter using heavy equipment? Any creature comfort such as a deck or rest are is made with very simple hand tools and ingenuity. Plain and simple your watch will get bumped scratched and exposed to water daily. If you are in the military your watch goes with you when you shower and or work out plain and simple it doesn't come off. The Core is not a heavy duty watch it seems it is meant for casual backpackers, bike riders, and weekend climbers. Durability and reliability should have been number 1 concern for Suunto when they made the Core but it wasn't. Give me a Suunto to test and I will put it through its real paces in the hot and cold Sonoran desert on a weekend expedition trip. Why didn't Suunto ever sponsor Camel Trophy events and put their watches through real rigorous testing?


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

And don't take this as offensive, but not all military "endorsements" stand up either. I've seen construction workers put their gear through tougher tests then some of my deployed military friends. 

I get real leery of these "tough enough for military" conversations. 

All I know is that I know a house wife who has a lumi and has beat the heck out of it. Baby puke, poop and other baby body functions. Workouts, getting kids in and out of vans... etc. Her lumi shows use and keeps trucking.

I know a Ranger that wears a Vector and it looks brand new. He's just mindful of his stuff and his kit doesnt get beat up.

I know a SF operator who I KNOW has been in the heat if battle and his Advisor has done everything you can imagine in the Gi Joe world. It's beat up but works like a champ.

Finally, I work in an office with a guy that beats the heck out of ANY watch he wears. He's no athlete or soldier but his watch looks like its been through Hell.

I think it depends a lot on the person and the environment. I dare say if a persons vector fails from a beating, so would a timex or a protrek or a Seiko. Of course not all watches are built the same, but sweeping generalizations are never good. 

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## ejunge (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay this conversation is not constructive and it's about to turn nasty..... Let's take the poo flinging off line.


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

I agree with you 100% and If I came across as a Suunto hater that is not the case at all. I think Suunto produces some of the finest ABC watches in the world. I am only talking about the Core model and trying to give good solid advice to the questions the OP posted and any others who may run across this forum. I agree that it all depends how you wear your watch. The job doesnt really matter its more about the unique conditions that you are in when deployed that differ from being at home or on vacation.

I miss my Core so much that after a year of wearing analog watches I'm switching back to a digital watch. In my mind there was really only watch brand to choose from and that was Suunto! I decided to go with the advice that I read here and bought a new Vector for its reliability over the Core. If I can find a used Alu model Core I will probably give it another shot but the Vector should be a solid performer. Im eagerly awaiting its arrival. 

I ran across this thread while I was considering getting another Core. When I read some recent threads on people still having problems with the Core model I decided to add my experience with the Core on my last deployment.

I feel very confident in my recent purchase of a Vector and its probably what I should have gone with first.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

Well, im just a total fan of the vector. Sure you trade off some of the top shelf features, but its so solid. I think if one is searching for a "tough watch" its just so hard to beat a G shock or a Timex Ironman. 

Which Vector did you get? Basic black? Let me ask you this from a military perspective... How often does the average solider "NEED" the Alti, Baro, and Compass features? My SF buddy said he used his quite often. But I have spoken to other friends (military) who said they would have no use for such functions (IE... Timex / Gshock crowd).


----------



## NightFox (Jan 28, 2009)

I went with the xblack because I love the look its sunny here year around and it was $40 cheaper than the basic black. The negative face also stands out more to me. All of my analog watches have a black faces with white markers It's more pleasing to my eyes.

You are right the average person would be better off with a basic Solar G-Shock. Needing or using ABC functions for work all depends on your job, rank, position, location, task, mission,etc. Most of the jobs in the military do not require the need of an ABC watch.

If you work outdoors and are in charge of people and equipment. Being able to predict rain or being able to anticipate it coming makes a huge difference when planning. I attached some photos of when the base I was at had a flash flood last year. Lots of specialized equipment was damaged during this flood to include irreplaceable equipment. Weather reports from the base are not always prompt or given. Having the ability and responsibility to shut down an operation and prepare for a storm is a huge advantage especially when deployed with limited resources. Having the storm alarm was one of the main selling points for me when I bough the Core. I have now learned to look at the trend graph and current barometric pressure to anticipate rain or a storm. My previous Suunto was always spot on.

When you're deployed working 12+ hour days on a 12-12 shift its very easy to loose track of the days and date. Having features like Day Date display and dual time zones makes things just a little easier. 

Lots of people in the military have annual training courses where orientation is part of it. Having an altimeter and compass on your wrist during those times makes life easier than having to pull out or borrow the Lensatic compass. Even for simple tasks like driving around a new base with all dirt roads and no signs. Having a compass can be very helpful.

On my free time and days off I do lots of outdoor activities hiking, camping, backpacking, hunting, overlanding, etc. I always have other equipment but its nice to have all of those features on your wrist. I'm in the desert so flash floods happen often during monsoon season. You may never even see the rain or the clouds when the flood hits you. I have gotten by using my analog watch and GPS that has ABC functions. I like having less equipment and the all in one function that Suunto offers on my wrist for easy access. I don't have to wait for system power ups or carry around a brick with me when I can get the information I need from my wrist. I already wear a watch all of the time so having an ABC watch is the perfect fusion in my eyes.


----------



## AirborneLady (Sep 22, 2011)

I just wanted to add my two cents in and I have a question. I agree with the arguement that people who are not military can also beat their watches into pieces. All it takes is a crack against the wall in the right place and thats it or just being active. I am a fan of Suuntos just because I have gone through so many watches in the past. I have broke 3 Luminox Navy SEAL watches, broke my MTM Patriot 3 times in ROTC, Citizen promaster twice in Thailand on a exercise and my Core in Afghanistan. Fortunately I was lucky enough to get hooked up with the SF guys through promotive and purchased a new Core for $200. My Vectors have never had any issues, they rode with me for 2 years on patrol, numerous field training exercies and now this deployment. I wanted to attach a picture of my Core before it died (melted in the back of my MRAP). My question is this, I need a replacement metal battery door for my CORE, any ideas where I can buy one?


----------



## NalaJr (Oct 30, 2011)

I am so glad I ran across this thread. I am also a new member, but have loved watches my whole life. I also have a real fondness for DIGITAL watches too.

I was talking with someone on another forum the other day about BIG watches, this was a gun related forum. I mentioned to him about all of our guys and gals on the ground in places we don't like to think about and doing things that need to be done that are wearing Suunto Vectors every day. He shot back and told me I was wrong and that all the REAL guys on the ground wore G-Shocks.

I don't have a CORE, I have the Vector and love it. I am so glad to see that there are LOTS of the finest warriors in the world that are wearing and LIKING the Suunto Vector and Core watches every day.

Stay safe and come home quickly......to ALL who are in harms way while we sit in our comfy chairs at home and argue about watches......
THANK YOU ALL, your FAMILIES as well.....

Nalajr


----------



## puppypuncher (Dec 4, 2010)

I love my core, but i never trusted it enough to even take out on short field problems. It's my go to watch for camping and hiking, which is what i think it was designed for. When i went on deployment as an infantryman, i took my gshock mudman, which imo is the ultimate "military" watch. i even proved to my buddy how tough it was by chucking it out a 3 story window, lol. it even got ran over by an ATV and that bugger is still ticking.


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

No doubt, G Shocks are the toughest watches out there. The mudman has a particularly robust and tough build. Good watch, I am down to 2 now.


----------



## LAN (May 13, 2011)

I think the Core's build isn't that tough.
I'd probably use the Vector. It's got the features, great fit, very light & tough.

I might even consider this Casio:








These are nice too:


----------



## Limey- (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a vector that is about 12 years old. It has operated in Desert and the Arctic.
Climbed many technical glaciated mountain with it. Operated full time in and out of Rotary
Wing and fixed wing aircraft daily and for the last six years working SWAT as an LEO in quite a
Variety of conditions. I have fired probebly in excess of 100K rounds of ammo with many 1000 round plus day training classes etc.
live part time on my boat. My Vector has been literally hammered.
The altimeter is excellent tested against the best devices in the planet in both FW and RW
Environments. I was in the Military now in LE. I think the vector is very tough indeed.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

That about covers it I think!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoss (Nov 1, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> That about covers it I think!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I own both the Core and the Vector. Both are excellent ABC watches. I like the Core much better than the Vector. It has more features than the Vector and it also looks much nicer and has a mineral crystal which is more durable than the plastic one on the Vector.


----------

